
D Day rehearsal that killed 600 men - indianhistoryy
https://medium.com/history-of-yesterday/d-day-rehearsal-which-killed-600-soldiers-d1f3ecfca4e8
======
bArray
The spelling in this article (at the time of writing) is all over the place.

> This is not the D day landing which happened in the

> Normandy beaches in June 1944 but a rehearsal to D day

> landing which killed more than 600 men in friendly fire.

> The second batch met with a fierce fire defensive position

> resulting in the killing of at least 400 soldiers.

> The E boats were driven off after reinforcements arrived

> but the damage is done, 300 more soldiers died in this day

> for D Day rehearsal.

I'm not great at math, but: 400+ + 300 > 600

That doesn't even seem to be the extent of the deaths caused by this operation
[1].

It also seems that this article may have been partially/mostly sourced from
Wikipedia (for example, look at the bullet points of recommendations in each)
[1]. The Wikipedia article also reads better.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exercise_Tiger](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exercise_Tiger)

~~~
Benjamin_Dobell
I read the first few paragraphs without noticing a single typo. Then went to
read it out loud to share it with my wife and realised that almost every
single sentence contains either a grammatical or spelling error.

The brains auto-correct when reading/comprehending is quite impressive.

~~~
foobarbecue
brain's

~~~
Benjamin_Dobell
Indeed. Far superior to my phone's auto-correct.

------
nness
To clarify the causalities as the article seems incorrect; it appears that
most if not all were a result of the German torpedo boats, not friendly-fire:

> German torpedoes hit three of the LSTs [...] the toll of the dead and
> missing stood at 198 sailors and 551 soldiers, a total of 749 [...] There
> were accusations not only of a cover-up, but also of heavy casualties
> inflicted by U.S. soldiers, who presumably did not know they had live
> ammunition in their weapons [...] Nor was there actually any evidence of
> anybody being killed by small arms fire.

[https://www.history.navy.mil/research/library/online-
reading...](https://www.history.navy.mil/research/library/online-reading-
room/title-list-alphabetically/s/slapton-sands-the-cover-up-that-never-
was.html)

~~~
degenerate
This was a MUCH better read than the original linked Medium post. Thank you!
So it was the German attack on the boats that killed everyone, not _a
rehearsal to D day landing which killed more than 600 men in friendly fire_ as
the Medium post claims.

------
exikyut
This has just 34 claps, and only had 19 when I initially read it an hour or so
ago. Not much of a measure of quality, but still something.

I think this is one of the noticeable times something got yanked out of /new
and shoved on the homepage. I suspect it was Arc's "AI"; a human _probably_
wouldn't pass this as presented.

------
haasted
This blog post is in dire need of some sources to support the horrendous
things it describes.

